

 WePay Withholds Funds From Sick Woman Due To Offer Of Porn For Donations - suprgeek
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/17/wepay-eden-alexander/

======
mschuster91
I'm fed up with credit card and payment processors deciding that they don't
want to serve everyone unless he/she is doing actually illegal things.

Hell, I'm fine with CC processors e.g. declining business for cow meat sale in
India (iirc slaughtering/eating cows is banned by law there), but as long as
the service being paid for is legal in the country of the merchant and the
customer, then a CC processor/payment network should be obliged to provide
payment.

Providing essential services and infrastructure should be discrimination-free.
This in my opinion includes cannabis vendors and growers, too. If sensible
regulation existed in the US (or, even better, laws which _require_
infrastructure providers to enter contracts!), then a whole host of problems
could be avoided.

@Techcrunch: what crazy JS fuck do you do? On my netbook, the text flashes up
for ~1-2sec, then the WHOLE PAGE goes gray for 30-50 seconds and then the text
appears again. Is this active discrimination against Adblock users?

------
jcr
Previous Discussion From Yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7761346)

Includes WePay response.

